# New Uber Program-Xpert



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi all,

I am going to post something actually positive on this forum. Now this is not for the weak of heart as I know being positive here actually scares some people. But there is a new program for Uber Drivers who have a 4.8 and above with 1000+ trips called XPert where you can meet new drivers and train them and get paid 20 bucks without fees. Now I know someone here is going to say something not positive and try to down the program, but to those people...get a life.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

*UPDATES ON XPERTS
What's new?*









We wanted to take a minute to tell you about some new updates, give you some helpful tips, and let you know about our new Xpert email address.

CertLane + Uber Bringing You Xperts
Uber has teamed with CertLane, a third-party rideshare training service, to bring you Xperts. For each Xpert session that you complete, CertLane pays you $20.

Most recently, we launched our remote Xpert training platform.
VIEW THE XPERT TRAINING

*Xpert Tips*








When you get an Xpert request, contact your prospective partner _before_ driving to them






While calling, ensure they are prepared with their vehicle, license, registration, and insurance documents.






Take clear photos of the documents in good lighting






Be friendly, answer their questions, and encourage them to hit the road!
Don't know all the answers? Read the Xperts checklist to be the most knowledgable Xpert!

REVIEW THE XPERT CHECKLIST

*[email protected]*
We now have a dedicated email account, [email protected], created just for you - the Uber Xperts.

Please use this to send any and all questions, comments, and feedback related to Xperts.

Thanks so much for being an Xpert Uber partner - we're _very_ excited about the future of this program!
Uber Technologies Inc.
1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103

Get Help View Online Unsubscribe


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> *UPDATES ON XPERTS
> What's new?*
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if the name "xpert" is trademarked. There is a website for an IT company at xpert.com.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> I wonder if the name "xpert" is trademarked. There is a website for an IT company at xpert.com.


Lol, it looks like it is trademarked. There's a little (tm) after it in the website.

I smell a lawsuit.......


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am going to post something actually positive on this forum. Now this is not for the weak of heart as I know being positive here actually scares some people. But there is a new program for Uber Drivers who have a 4.8 and above with 1000+ trips called XPert where you can meet new drivers and train them and get paid 20 bucks without fees. Now I know someone here is going to say something not positive and try to down the program, but to those people...get a life.


Why would you offer training to your replacement for a mere $20??? I should think 1000 trips and a 4.8 rating would be worth a helluva lot more than a forced pay cut and $20 bucks to replace yourself.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> Why would you offer training to your replacement for a mere $20??? I should think 1000 trips and a 4.8 rating would be worth a helluva lot more than a forced pay cut and $20 bucks to replace yourself.


They should have those seeking training to drive to the Expert, not have the expert drive to the Newbie.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks like their way of getting out of the training rule for IC vs employee.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

The time spent driving to the newbie, time training, talking, inspecting paper work and the vehicle...

You would be making less than you would of had you spent that time driving at the miserable X rates. And you're divulging the info that makes you said xpert, hence increasing your own competition. 

Color me contrarian.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Looks like their way of getting out of the training rule for IC vs employee.


Good observation.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am going to post something actually positive on this forum. Now this is not for the weak of heart as I know being positive here actually scares some people. But there is a new program for Uber Drivers who have a 4.8 and above with 1000+ trips called XPert where you can meet new drivers and train them and get paid 20 bucks without fees. Now I know someone here is going to say something not positive and try to down the program, but to those people...get a life.


POST # 1 /@Cooluberdriver : And how

much Travis-flavored Kool-Aid did they
WaterBoard you with? Yes, indeedy I
am scared. Scared that ANY Quality 
Drivers would bite this Poison Pill for
$10 LESS than Lyft provides its' Mentors,
also commission free.

Meanwhile, Tricky 'Nicky is Partying
with his Circle Jerking Fratty Boy VC
Minions watching the Hottest
Female Drivers on Godview while
snickering about "Boober."


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Now I know someone here is going to say something not positive and try to down the program, but to those people...get a life.


Those who blindly accept all proposals with enthusiasm and without scrutiny are either idiots or deficient in some other way.

Don't worry, if this is any good, it will fly. If not, it will be shot down in flames.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

It is just the Lyft mentor program. Except you only get 20 bucks instead of 35 like they do over there. We finally figured out that a human being look needs to look at the prospective driver. It just means that they are wasting way too much money onboarding incompetent drivers.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/certlane-xperts-ubers-version-of-lyfts-mentor-program.15745/


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

Sounds good with the low rates anything help


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

I charge $420 hour. My training starts with and ends with the drivers best interest. Currently on a scale A-F
riders are A Uber A- drivers F


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> I know - welcome to the Internet!
> 
> ... a certain percentage of people on this forum are paid trolls, paid by Uber competitors to stir up trouble. [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

Diane,

I understand trolls exist, but my point is nobody has to pay people to say the things people are saying anyway without being paid


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

1) I know it might be a minor issue for some, but the CertLane Xpert is required to check a physical safety issue, Tire Tread Depth.

Does the CertLane Xpert take on any Liability? If so, what is the liability exposure? Could the CertLane Xpert be sued if an accident caused by a tire failure/issue for the Uber Drivers he/she has certified comes up?

With the Third Party degree of separation, Uber is isolating itself from a lawsuit (I'm guessing and also from the IC/Employee issue). Again, what liability does the Independent Contractor/CertLane Xpert take on?

Does Uber Insurance Policy cover this? Does CertLane Insurance Policy cover this? Does your Insurance Policy cover this (Automotive,Home Owners, Business...).

2) If the CertLane Xpert is in the New Uber Driver's vehicle and there is an accident, how is the CertLane Xpert covered? Who's insurance is covering the CertLane Expert? Uber, CertLane, the New Driver....


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Amazing that you waste your valuable time posting on Internet forums???
> Enjoy life in your mom's basement much?


Wonder how much I could make if I didn't waste so much time


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> Lol, it looks like it is trademarked. There's a little (tm) after it in the website.
> 
> I smell a lawsuit.......


POST # 4/observer: Bostonian Ungulate
Expert hopes that You
Emailed/called the REAL "xpert"s to let
them know of $$$$$$$$$ Potential
Windfall! Chortle.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXking said:


> Wonder how much I could make if I didn't waste so much time
> View attachment 6031


POST#18/UberXking:H I L A R I O U S !
Way to Boot that
Ol' Biddy right in her Scary Batcave!

Bison chortling madly.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

franklin said:


> Diane,
> 
> I understand trolls exist, but my point is nobody has to pay people to say the things people are saying anyway without being paid


POST # 16/franklin: INDUBITABLY !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Looks like their way of getting out of the training rule for IC vs employee.


POST # 7/thehappytypist: With the Sev-
ere Overpopulation of
Drivers .....damn near Everywhere, the
$Billionaire Pickpocket ought to Top
Lyft Mentors'Pay by $5, JUST to provide
a Nod to the Driv... er.. um.. ahh....the
Commodity-that-Breathes! Yeah, THAT
ought to give john djjjoe a SoftOn.

Bison CAN dish!


----------

